# Hi from Denver, CO



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm Jessy and I live in Denver with my 3 (to many!) cats - Karma, LucyFur and Squid.

Karma is my 15 year old, toothless, blue point Siamese old lady and I love her to death. I've had her since she was 12 weeks old and she's moved from Maryland to Florida to Colorado. I can't imagine being without her. I also had her sister Brandy (a beautiful lilac point) from 12 weeks until she was 10 and died quickly and unexpectedly from some kind of autoimmune anemia. Man was that hard - I cried like a baby when I had her put to sleep. Karma was very lonely and sad without her sister - solid proof that cats DO indeed get depressed. So to held ease Karma's loneliness I got her a kitten!

LucyFur is a 5 year old seal point ragdoll - a big furry floppy mess  She is as sweet as she can be, a bit stand-offish and not a lap cat. She likes being close though. She sleeps with her eyes open and is usually on her back. But she is very playful, and poor old Karma just growled and hissed at her - Loo would jump on her all the time and Karma wanted nothing to do with her. So I got Lucy a kitten! LOL

Squid is a 3 year old mixed tortie point Siamese. She is HUGE and ridiculous and a major pain in the butt. If there is any destruction or commotion in my house - I blame Squid. She likes to talk to me, and is very affectionate. Having an 18 pound cat march on my belly is painful. She has a thing for my elastic hair ties and will dig in my purse for them, or on my bathroom counter until she finds one - then she stashes it in her food bowl. 

So thats my furry family! 3 is too many cats IMO - they eat and poop a lot!! They're all indoor cats. 

Cheers!

Sweet old KarmaGoo









LucyFur









Squid


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Your cats are beautiful!

I did the same thing, got a cat for Cinderella, she wasn't impressed. Got the twins for Cleo. Another unimpressive decision. :grin:

18 pounds of Squid? :shock:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful family you have!! I have a similar mess, but with my birds. I lost one of my 10 year old cockatiels about six months ago. Charlie, my remaining cockatiel started getting stressed out and so I got him a parakeet friend. The parakeet is very sweet and wants to be his friend, but Charlie is kind of a jerk(always has been) he pecks at her if she gets to close. So now I feel bad for the parakeet and I may get another to keep her company. Its not easy to keep everyone happy


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah Squid's a BIG girl! She is such a sweetheart though. She's tall and very heavy and talkative and when she runs her bit fat pooch swings back and forth LOL


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

shan841 said:


> Beautiful family you have!! I have a similar mess, but with my birds. I lost one of my 10 year old cockatiels about six months ago. Charlie, my remaining cockatiel started getting stressed out and so I got him a parakeet friend. The parakeet is very sweet and wants to be his friend, but Charlie is kind of a jerk(always has been) he pecks at her if she gets to close. So now I feel bad for the parakeet and I may get another to keep her company. Its not easy to keep everyone happy


This mindset is what gets you in trouble! LOL I can't believe I have 3 cats heheh


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Squid looks like she carries her weight well!(in that pic anyways) i never would have guessed she weighs that much. 3 cats is a good number to have, i would have a million if i could


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Aww, cute kitties.


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

shan841 said:


> Squid looks like she carries her weight well!(in that pic anyways) i never would have guessed she weighs that much. 3 cats is a good number to have, i would have a million if i could


She's Heavy!! Maybe it's muscle? She doesn't like being picked up - she squeaks in a weird raspy way almost as if it hurts her.


----------



## Maso (Apr 8, 2012)

We had four cats in my household at one point...I had two boys (brothers) and my Mum had two girls (sisters) and I moved back in with her. Luckily the house was fairly big and we were in the countryside...but it took a long time before they were all 'friends'. Unfortunately one of my boys had kidney failure....and one of my Mums girls was hit by a car. 

This was quite a while ago and I've since moved country so no kitty's in my life...but I think they will be housecats from now on if I do take one in.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi KarmaGoo,
What a beautiful family you have! Karma does look like a sweet girl. LucyFur, (that name is the best!) is absolutely movie-star beautiful. And Squid is very large lol. I have never seen an 18 pounder in person. Our little girl is around 8 lubs lol. So, welcome aboard - I look forward to seeing and hearing more about your family.


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures that kinda show the size of my Squid... she's very solid - I'm not sure how else to describe it. Big boned and muscular and probably a bit overweight since she eats like a little piggy :razz:
(note the ridiculous rear white leg, which I always grab and tell her she's not really Siamese lol)



This one shows her size compared to Karma - who is about 6 or 7 pounds.



She sure looked Siamese when she was a baby - blue eyes and all! She got quite dark as she grew up though.


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Also... I've never had a cat take a pill as easily as Squid. When she was young, she had constant diarrhea so the vet had me give her some pills daily. She would jump right up next to me on the bed in the spare room and purr and headbutt me, and I'd scruff her and tilt her head back, open her mouth and in goes the pill, hold her mouth shut and pet her throat. She would purr the whole time and when it was swallowed and I let go, she would just headbutt me and act as if nothing happened. To this day, if I grab hold of her scruff (gently!) she just kinda melts and purrs and is as docile as they come. She's incredibly gentle, and affectionate - but because of her size, playing can be a little rougher than she probably intends! 

And if she's asleep on the back of the couch next to me, and I sniff, she will grumble at me in her sleep - wont even open her eyes or move, but will make this mmmrrrrrrrr complaining sound. Makes me laugh! She makes that sound at me all the time.


----------



## KarmaGoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Lucy's a big silly girl too - about 13-14 pounds. That's my mama holding her. She feels like a bunny.
Lucyfurrrrr - she can be a tornado too! When she and Squid chase each other at full speed - get out of the way :razz:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're right, Squid doesn't look even a little bit too heavy, and most cats (even mine) can look fat lying down. 

Lucy's face is priceless in that last picture. :grin:


----------

